# My Longines



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Evening all , im new here . I have just bought my first Vostock which i put a pic of in the Russian section . I thought i would put one up of my 1918 Longine as well . I bought it in 2004 , in a market in New York . I got home and had it serviced , but the bloke who serviced it that was recomended to me said there was a problem with the crown wheel . He ended up having to put a small solder on it to hold it in place . Despite this it keeps good time . I love the look of this watch and have a bit of a thing for vintage stuff . Thanks for looking ,

Rob 

Its a shame the face has a hairline crack ,but with a watch this age its very common .


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you .


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

very nice indeed,one of these "trench" watches is on my want list...


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks Greasemonk . They are still in good supply as you probably know . The antique watch company has some lovely examples.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice - I have some small silver, sprung-back watches in a similar style.


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice Rob.

Nice one for the collection.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I think that is lovely, Longines is one of my favoured brands as is Omega.


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replys , glad you like it .

Rob


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Great looking watch and it sounds like your service guy did a good job on the crown wheel. how is its timekeeping?


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

The time keeping is fine Graham . I cant remember the reason for a repair instead of replacing a part ?, it was a long time ago . Maybe he could not get hold of the part ?.


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

I would think that is very likely that he could not obtain the part Rob. I have myself been unable to source parts on much more recent watches than this one on a number of occasions. You must get quite a few comments from people when you wear this watch. The thin strap on its own would make it really stand out.


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Your probably right there Graham . Yes i do get asked about it when i wear it . Most people cant believe how old it is .


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

I am not surprised. Apart from the tendency to suffer cracks, porcelain enamel was a great dial material. Plus, you clearly have a good quality movement in that watch. An impressive piece all round for its age. The earliest watch in my meagre collection that runs with any reliability is from the 1940s - and the dial looks older than your Longines!


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

My cousin is a big fan of the 1920s 30s and 40s watches , he has a nice selection .


----------

